What are good machine learning startups in India for internships? - atixid91
======
ravivyas
There are a bunch of companies in the AI space, the 2 that I know of are

\- [http://www.madstreetden.com](http://www.madstreetden.com) \-
[http://www.artifacia.com](http://www.artifacia.com)

There are more, Be careful of the company you pick, just because they have a
.ai domain or AI/ML in the tagline does not mean they are using AI/ML

~~~
atixid91
Thank you. Yes, that's my major concern. My brother is in IIT Kanpur, doing BS
in Maths and Scientific Computing, and wants to apply for summer internship at
companies working in AI space.

~~~
ardivekar
Not to sound rude but genuinely curious, why are you asking on behalf of your
brother?

~~~
atixid91
He has a list of companies, I am just trying to help him :)

